# Форум на русском языке  > Помогите!  >  Не удалось подключиться к подлинному сайту www.google.com

## nik1995

При поиске на google.ru выдаёт сообщение: 
*Не удалось подключиться к подлинному сайту www.google.com*Зарегистрировано вмешательство в защищенное подключение к сайту www.google.com.
*Попробуйте обновить страницу через несколько минут или подключиться к другой сети.* Если вы подключились к новой сети Wi-Fi, завершите процедуру входа, прежде чем обновлять страницу.
Если бы вы зашли на www.google.com прямо сейчас, злоумышленник мог бы перехватить вашу конфиденциальную информацию. Чтобы защитить ее, Chrome не станет загружать страницу, пока не установит защищенное соединение с подлинным сайтом www.google.com.
Перезагрузить Свернуть
*Что произойдет?*На сайте www.google.com обычно используется шифрование SSL, чтобы защитить ваши данные. Когда Chrome попытался подключиться к www.google.com в этот раз, учетные данные отличались от обычных и оказались неверными. Либо кто-то хочет выдать свой сайт за www.google.com, либо регистрационная страница сети Wi-Fi прервала подключение. Ваша информация по-прежнему защищена, поскольку Chrome разорвал соединение до того, как произошел обмен данными.
Ошибки сети длятся недолго, а последствия атак обычно быстро устраняются, поэтому чуть позже www.google.com, возможно, начнет работать в обычном режиме. Вы также можете попробовать подключиться к другой сети.

*Технические сведения*При попытке соединения получен сертификат с ошибкой. При работе с сайтом www.google.com Chrome должен блокировать сертификаты с ошибками.
Тип ошибки: HSTS failure
Кому выдан: www.google.com
Кем выдан: Google Internet Authority G2
Хеши открытых ключей: sha1/897eufTgDABYjxcHD297207HlHw= sha256/Yz7J+GjPTgrsAokZcLPjlaT9OsKteQblqhhZQ6dpt8E= sha1/Q9rWMO5T+KmAym79hfRqo3mQ4Oo= sha256/7HIpactkIAq2Y49orFOOQKurWxmmSFZhBCoQYcRhJ3Y= sha1/wHqYaI2J+6sFZAwRfap9ZbjKzE4= sha256/h6801m+z8v3zbgkRHpq6L29Esgfzhj89C1SyUCOQmqU=

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Info_bot

Уважаемый(ая) *nik1995*, спасибо за обращение на наш форум! 

 Помощь при заражении комьютера на VirusInfo.Info оказывается абсолютно бесплатно. Хелперы, в самое ближайшее время, ответят на Ваш запрос. Для оказания помощи необходимо предоставить логи сканирования утилитами АВЗ и HiJackThis, подробнее можно прочитать в правилах оформления запроса о помощи.

 Если наш сайт окажется полезен Вам и у Вас будет такая возможность - пожалуйста поддержите проект.

----------


## Vvvyg

Логи AVZ давайте.

----------


## nik1995

Логи AVZ

----------


## regist

- Проведите *эту* процедуру. Полученную ссылку после загрузки карантина *virusinfo_auto_имя_вашего_ПК.zip* через *данную форму* напишите в своём в сообщении здесь.




> Внимание !!! База поcледний раз обновлялась* 23.02.2014* необходимо обновить базы при помощи автоматического обновления (Файл/Обновление баз)
> Протокол антивирусной утилиты AVZ версии 4.43
> Сканирование запущено в *07.02.2014* 18:50:30


Исправьте дату на компьютере.

проверьте, что с проблемой?

----------


## nik1995

1.Прошёл процедуру. http://virusinfo.info/virusdetector/...B0A13D3B745019
2. У меня на компьютере дата стоит верная, часовой пояс(GTM 03:00) Москва. Однако синхронизации с интернетом нет. Скрины приложил.
3. Пока искал, что такое сетевой экран, вот что увидел:
"Что происходит, когда Вы пытаетесь посетить страничку google.ru? Ваш браузер открывает динамический порт и с него отправляет сетевой пакет с запросом на установку соединения. В заголовке пакета находятся сетевой адрес гугла и стандартный порт веб-сервера - 209.85.229.104:80. Веб-сервер гугла держит открытым порт 80 и прослушивает его. Ваш браузер подключается, и дальнейший обмен сетевыми пакетами будет происходить между вашим динамическим и гугловским 80 портами."

----------


## regist

> 2. У меня на компьютере дата стоит верная, часовой пояс(GTM 03:00) Москва. Однако синхронизации с интернетом нет.


У вас сейчас 7-е февраля? Вы из прошлого вещаете ?  :Smiley:

----------

*thyrex*

----------


## nik1995

1. Прошёл http://virusinfo.info/virusdetector/...B0A13D3B745019
2. Дата верная вроде, время московское, хотя у вас на сайте на час меньше. На час меньше гугл тож ошибку даёт. Время не синхронизируется(см.скрин) по интернету.
3. Пока искал, что такое сетевой экран- увидел: 
"Что происходит, когда Вы пытаетесь посетить страничку google.ru? Ваш браузер открывает динамический порт и с него отправляет сетевой пакет с запросом на установку соединения. В заголовке пакета находятся сетевой адрес гугла и стандартный порт веб-сервера - 209.85.229.104:80. Веб-сервер гугла держит открытым порт 80 и прослушивает его. Ваш браузер подключается, и дальнейший обмен сетевыми пакетами будет происходить между вашим динамическим и гугловским 80 портами."
4. Еще у меня на комп вай-фай раздаётся. Возможно с сетью что-то. Интернет соединение в норме.
5. Защищённое соединение только в гугл не проходит. facebook,youtube,vk всё работает.

----------


## nik1995

Поменял на март- гугл не загрузился  :Sad: 

- - - Добавлено - - -

Всё загрузился- на час время понизил. Извините  :Smiley:

----------


## regist

Выполните скрипт в AVZ при наличии доступа в интернет:



```
var
LogPath : string;
ScriptPath : string;

begin
 LogPath := GetAVZDirectory + 'log\avz_log.txt';
 if FileExists(LogPath) Then DeleteFile(LogPath);
 ScriptPath := GetAVZDirectory +'ScanVuln.txt';

  if DownloadFile('http://dataforce.ru/~kad/ScanVuln.txt', ScriptPath, 1) then ExecuteScript(ScriptPath) else begin
    if DownloadFile('http://dataforce.ru/~kad/ScanVuln.txt', ScriptPath, 0) then ExecuteScript(ScriptPath) else begin
       ShowMessage('Невозможно загрузить скрипт AVZ для обнаружения наиболее часто используемых уязвимостей!');
       exit;
      end;
  end;
 if FileExists(LogPath) Then ExecuteFile('notepad.exe', LogPath, 1, 0, false)
end.
```

После его работы, если будут найдены уязвимости, в блокноте откроется файл avz_log.txt со ссылками на обновления системы и критичных к безопасности программ, которые нужно загрузить и установить. В первую очередь это относится к Java Runtime Environment, Adobe Reader и Adobe Flash Player, это программы, уязвимостями в которых наиболее часто пользуются для внедрения зловредов в систему.

Советы и рекомендации после лечения компьютера

----------

